# Chloe's Skin in Flaky



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

Ive noticed the other day, that my baby girls skin is flaky. I just want to know what causes this and what can be done?


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

You might be bathing him to much i think


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Alot of hedgies have dry flakey skin, especially in the winter because of the air being drier. You can add some flaxseed oil to her food a couple times a week and that should help with it.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You can also dribble a few drops of flaxseed oil directly onto her back. It's best to get in the form of softgel capsules, which will be in the vitamins/dietary supplements section of stores like Walmart, or grocery stores that have that kind of thing. The capsules last better than getting it in liquid form, and you can puncture one of them with a needle or the tip of a knife, then squeeze it out.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Both of my hedgies are really flakey right now. I live in a dry state that has not had any snow this winter, so there is no moisture in the air.

I only give them foot baths now. I also gave an oatmeal bath which seemed to help. I have put a little Flax Seed oil on their backs and also putting Allederm (sp?) on their food.


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

My husband and I live in Minnesota,I went out and got some flaxseed oil, I was also wondering if keeping a humidifier in her room would be good also. The room temp is 74 but just wondering if that would help out a bit.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It will definitely help if the air is dry, which can be caused by space heaters or similar ways of heating rooms. Even if you don't use that kind of heating, most likely it'll help at least a little.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a humidifier too, there are so many kinds to choose from  went here http://humidifierinformation.com/ looking for help and found some interesting stuff but i'm still unsure which one I should get. :?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If you're needing it for one room, this is an adorable mid-price-range humidifier that's worked well for me: http://www.amazon.com/Crane-Adorable-Ga ... 919&sr=8-4 - it comes in more than just penguin; I got that one, but I love the polar bear too. Too bad there's no hedgehog though!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

moxieberry said:


> If you're needing it for one room, this is an adorable mid-price-range humidifier that's worked well for me: http://www.amazon.com/Crane-Adorable-Ga ... 919&sr=8-4 - it comes in more than just penguin; I got that one, but I love the polar bear too. Too bad there's no hedgehog though!


Those are adorable! Loving the spongebob 

I was reading a post from Lilysmommy awhile back about the hot and cool ones and which was better but can't find the post again. Do yall prefer the hot or cool? Seems the hot would be better for germs? My hedgehog room is like 14x20 or so.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Get a hot air. The cool mist ones are breeding grounds for germs and mold.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hot is better not only because it doesn't breed germs, but also it adds warmth to the room which means the heater doesn't have to run as often. Kind of like killing two birds with one stone. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Hot is better not only because it doesn't breed germs, but also it adds warmth to the room which means the heater doesn't have to run as often. Kind of like killing two birds with one stone. :lol:


 Good points Nancy!  Do you have a favorite brand/kind?


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

I have one that does the warm mist. I really dont like the cool mist ones. My baby girl seems to really like that I have the warm mist in there now. She comes out more often and I get to spend more time with her. I have to get her some blankets since my husband and I are moving and she really wont have the humidifier.


----------

